# U.S. Vintage Trans Am Nationals: April 12th, 2008



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey all of you Trans Am racers, be sure to set aside Saturday, April 12th, 2008 for the Inaugural U.S. Vintage Trans Am Nationals to be held at The Track at Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, Illinois.

This event details are still being finalized, but we will be presenting a Trans Am ONLY event based on 6 rounds of heads-up heat racing (best 4 rounds count), and also will include a Concours event, Longest Haul Award, 20-car 50-lap shootout and other fun happenings during that day.








Save the date now, get a hall pass, get off of work and do whatever you need to do to make it out on the 12th of April. It's going to be a don't miss event for years to come.

Race rules will be official U.S. Vintage Trans Am rules found on the USVTA website here: http://www.usvintagetransam.com

The Track at Winthrop Harbor's website is here: http://www.harbor-hobby.net

We will be listing hotel information and any special side events, sponsors and other details as they are confirmed. Race pre-entry forms will be posted here and on the site when they are completed, so stay tuned to this thread for all of the latest info as it develops.



Hope to see you in April!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

ttt Be There!!!!!


----------



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey guys,

We just announced many of the details of the April 12th Trans Am Nationals that will be in Winthrop Harbor in Illinois. We got full support from HPI Racing and are in talks with a few other companies at the moment, including coverage from RCDriver Magazine.

This is a one-day, Trans Am ONLY race in the Reedy Race of Champions race format (no qualifying, 5 mains, one throwout), along with a 50-lap 20-car shootout at the end of the day. There are lots of other cool things planned for the day, including Concours, Longest Haul award and many other "contests" with great prizes.

We're capping the field at 60 cars, though, so it's important to pre-register through the USVTA website. Check out www.usvintagetransam.com and hit the "Events" section for race details and fill out the Nationals pre-registration form as soon as possible. We are working on XXXL shirts if you need something in a "beefy size" so hang tight. 


Hope to see you guys out here in April!



doug


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Only 7 spots left for the race!! Each racer will get custom decals with numbers for their car. Fun & Prizes!!!!


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, this thread needs a little action... I'll be out for the Nationals... Who else is in?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Entry count now at 61, they have extended it to 72 entries-building some new pit space to accommodate it. That is it though, as the building is getting any bigger Sign up now!!!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

"ust a quick update on the pre-registration for the Vintage Trans Am Nationals coming up on April 12th. We opened the registration cap up to 72 cars from 60 and now only have 6 entry slots remaining. If you plan on attending and haven't pre-registered, waiting too much longer would be a bad thing to do. There will not be any more slots opened up, as the building probably isn't going to get any larger in the next 5 weeks."

From Doug Carter, USVTA Head Cheese


----------

